# Flipping MODS 2 !!!



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Me wuvs you all xxx :roll:


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Are you high? seen a few of your other posts thats all


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mstew said:


> Are you high? seen a few of your other posts thats all


at present i am floating on every known cold remedy going and still feeling kin ruff


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I always try curing my colds with Mushroom foo yung with chips with lashings of tomato sauce [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> I always try curing my colds with Mushroom foo yung with chips with lashings of tomato sauce [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


oh sod off John, ive tried your curries and me poor bum is still in shock bud.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I always try curing my colds with Mushroom foo yung with chips with lashings of tomato sauce [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I always try curing my colds with Mushroom foo yung with chips with lashings of tomato sauce [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


 :lol: Don't blame you - it probably never works anyway - makes me feel better though. They say feed a cold and starve a fever :roll:


----------

